# D600 for weddings?



## Vtec44 (Jun 2, 2013)

I used it a long with my D800 for a wedding this weekend and the D600 performed better than expected.  This picture was taken using AF-C mode = no AF assist light and no on camera flash.  I had a Pocket Wizard Plus 3 triggering 2 YN560's.  The D600 did exceptionally well, although it is no D800.  Focus in total darkness is nowhere near as good as the D800 but it is no slouch either.  To be honest, I wouldn't hesitate to use it as my primary camera.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Heitz (Jun 2, 2013)

Yea great shot


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the post. Lovely picture. I just ordered mine and intend to start my Wedding career with the D600 (and D90 as 2nd body)


----------



## sandollars (Jun 3, 2013)

The D600 is a great camera.  I'm curious why you were surprised that it would hold up to demanding photographic environments?


----------



## EONOnly (Jun 4, 2013)

D600 would be a no-brainer if not the AF points spread, I think. Image quality is simply stunning, but congested AF points might be the real problem when shooting something as dynamic as a wedding.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 4, 2013)

sandollars said:


> The D600 is a great camera.  I'm curious why you were surprised that it would hold up to demanding photographic environments?



Mainly AF performance in the dark.  It hunts for focus more than my D800 especially when I don't use on camera flash and in AF-C mode, so no AF assist light to help.  However, it's better than what I expected especially when it is a "non-pro grade" camera.



EONOnly said:


> D600 would be a no-brainer if not the AF points spread, I think. Image quality is simply stunning, but congested AF points might be the real problem when shooting something as dynamic as a wedding.



For weddings, most of the time I don't use anything other than the center focus points.  I only use the outer focus points for formal portraits when I have time and proper lighting.  I find Nikon's AF point spread for their newer cameras are a bit congested in general even on the D800.  I'd pick it over the D800 if weight is an issue.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 4, 2013)

Great shot!


----------



## teribithia (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice shot, the light is too Brightness


----------

